# Two new Es-En moderators: Bevj and Donbill



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Bevj and Donbill have both joined the Spanish-English moderator team. 

I look forward to working with them both.

Mike


----------



## swift

Two great choices.


----------



## Peterdg

Yes!!!!

Congratulations to both of you!!!!!


----------



## FredGSanford

Muchas felicitaciones a ambos    éxitos en el foro.  

Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

De acuerdo con los compañeros. 

¡Felicitaciones, Bevj y donbill!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Welcome and Congrats *​*Bevj and Donbill!


----------



## Sowka

*Welcome to the team, Bevj and Donbill!*


----------



## Vanda

Benvenidos a la cuadrilla! Bem-vindos à gangue!


----------



## maidinbedlam

Welcome ! It will be a pleasure to work with you


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome guys..and good luck


----------



## Lis48

A big welcome to you both!


----------



## capitas

Congratulations!!!
To Bevj and Don Bill!!!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Felicidades a los dos... os prometo "moderarme" un poquito y no daros mucho quehacer


----------



## Lurrezko

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Felicidades a los dos... os prometo "moderarme" un poquito y no daros mucho quehacer



No te lo crees ni tú.


Felicidades a Bevj y a mi amigo Donbill.


----------



## romarsan

¡Qué bueno! Felicidades a los dos y a WR por la buena elección


----------



## roxcyn

Felicidades a los dos.


----------



## frida-nc

Most welcome additions! Congratulations.


----------



## chamyto

Welcome to both of you!


----------



## Kibramoa

Felicidades Bevj y Donbill.


----------



## Hector9

Felicitaciones a ambos, bien merecido.


----------

